# What does it take for a TL to be fired?



## Jbee123 (May 27, 2021)

Many of my coworkers have had issues with one of my team leads. I haven’t had much of an issue with her, but I am also one of the newer employees. They claim she just walks around the store and makes the team members do all the price changes when our ETL isn’t around. She did have one altercation with a TM a few months ago and got into trouble for it. A few weeks ago, my ETL asked me about her and if she actually was doing work or if she was just walking around the store. The other day, one of my coworkers was sent to the SDs office and my ETL was asking her about the TL and taking notes. What do you think would happen to this team lead?


----------



## MrT (May 27, 2021)

Ensuring price changes gets done is part of the TLs job.
Walking around the store and making sure everything is on track is part of the TLs job.
I'm not saying that your team lead is doing a good job, but that's part of their job.


----------



## Yetive (May 27, 2021)

And actually doing the price changes is not a part of her job.  Sounds like there may be more to this that you might not know.


----------



## NKG (May 27, 2021)

I can personally speak on this topic- nothing will happen unless it becomes a proformance issue for the TL. I had many conversations with my ETL/ SD with things tms complained about and they advised on what not to do or how to handle it better.


----------

